# Help,Matilda ate a chicken bone



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg I'm so upset, our daughter took us out looking at houses today, she had bought my husband some chicken, so while we were driving he ate. I thought she had bought him chicken strips and didn't think much about leaving the bag in the car, I always take Matilda in the houses when we look, but this time there was a cat in the house, so we left Matilda and Muffy in the car and locked the doors, we went in didn't like the house,we were back in the car within 5 minutes. When my daughter unlocked the car, Matilda came right to me(I was sitting in the back seat), husband was in the front passagener side, he looked down and saw the sack he had left had a hole in it, he said "Oh Matilda must have gotten into the sack and ate a thigh bone ":new_shocked: I just lost it :smscare2: :smmadder: I called the vet and they told me to watch her and to check her poo to make sure she didn't vomit. The vet ask me if she chewed the bone or swallowed it :wacko1: this all happened 4 hours ago, I have been watching her close, :bysmilie: and everytime she goes potty I'm there. :mellow: I'm so scared :smcry: and sooooooooo mad at my husband :smmadder: he doesn't think it's a big deal and calls me a drama queen :angry: Please remember Matilda in your prayers, I would die if anything happened to her. :smcry: It's going to be a LONG and quiet night at our house, :angry: I'm staying in my sewing room till bed. :angry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, Paula!!! I pray Matilda didn't eat a bone - maybe she got it out of the bag and dropped it on the floor somewhere - wouldn't it have taken more than the 5 minutes or so that you were gone? Please try not to worry too much. Let us know if anything happens.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry you are going through this worry.

How is Matilda acting? If she is acting normally, I would take that as a good sign. I also think its a good sign that the vet didn't tell you to bring her right in.

I will keep you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula i will be keeping Matilda in my prayers. rayer: Maybe since the vet didn't say to bring her in that he was sure everything would be ok and just wants you to watch her as a precaution.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh that sweet baby girl! I will be praying that Matilda will be okay, and I will be looking for your update.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, I am so sorry you are going through this. You are NOT a drama queen ... nooooo way!!! That is not nice of your hubby to say that. Matilda is your baby and you are worried. I wonder if he is saying that because he feels guilty ??

I will look on the Internet and see if I can find any articles that will be of help. 

Hang in there!!! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, I found quite a few articles online and most are encouraging that all will be well. There is one where the vet suggests giving pumpkin to help push the bone out.... In another link the poster says his vet said to give his dog bread.

Can you reach your vet and ask about these remedies to see if they would be advised for precious Matilda?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I hope Matilda will be okay!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Big hugs to you and Matilda..praying she is fine rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: OMG, hope little Matilda will be ok. Prayers for Matilda rayer: rayer: & a big hug :grouphug: for her very worried mommie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I don't blame you for being worried.... bones scare the bejeebers out of me! My Naddie got into a stack of discarded rib bones and ate them all!!! ( at least 9 !! of them and she devoured every one! )I almost had a heart attack! I was sure out of all she ate that ONE was going to 'puncture' something! I did recall about giving bread and did give her a little . I too was told to wait and watch.... I'm not good at that when it comes to my babies!!! 
Well, I'm glad to say She come thru her 'episode' without any traumatic incident!!! ( except I'm sure several years were taken off my life! ) 
I will be keeping little Matilda in my prayers that she too comes thru his without incident... and you too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda is resting, so far she seems ok. I'm just so worried :bysmilie:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby, Paula we will be praying for you and Matilda.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll keep Matilda and you in my thoughts.

I'm sure she'll be okay :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hoping all is well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Poor baby. Praying for Matilda and you. Hoping that she didn't eat it and just did a real good job of hiding it in the car somewhere.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If it makes you feel better, our dachshund ate chicken bones all the time. But she was a slow eater and she crushed everything very good before swallowing. Like somebody else said, maybe Matilda not even ate the bone and it fell under the car seat.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Hopefully she will be okay.

One of my dogs, several times ate chicken bones that people left in his reach and many times he wound up going to the vet's to get xrays and antibiotics and whatever and he survived those times.

I became a chicken bone monitor fiend and make sure they get put in no-dog zones as best as I can.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer: praying matilda will be fine, if she chewed it at all, and most do, I am sure she will be fine :grouphug:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Please keep us updated, and will be praying :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Aww I am praying so hard for you all ..
how scary :grouphug: I hope she will be ok ..


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending prayers to darling Matilda~~please keep us posted, Paula. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope Maltilda is Okay...and you too. I'm sure she's going to be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I think she'll be ok. What a scary situation though. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry Paula. I know how worried you are about precious Matilda and how angry you are at your hubby. I'll be praying that Matilda will pass the bone with no complications and will be perfectly fine. Heavenly Father, I ask that you place your comforting arms around Paula and envelope her with Your perfect peace that passes all understanding. Help her to remain calm and level headed. Help her to forgive her husband and I ask that you bless their relationship. Place your healing hand on Matilda and cause that bone to dissolve and pass through her system with out causing any harm or damage to any of her organs. I ask for the healing balm of Gilead to be poured into sweet Matilda, coating, protecting, and soothing all of her organs as her body works to fully digest and pass the bone. I give thanks that You care about every single aspect of Paula's life, right down to knowing the very number of hair's on her head. And that you care about what we care about, even our furry children. You created us and You created them and therefore know exactly how our bodies work and what is needed to prevent any harm to Matilda. And you care about the sparrows, so I know you care about Matlida and praise You for Your loving and giving nature. We place her little body in Your hands to heal and to protect. Thank you in advance for taking care of Matilda and Paula. I ask these things in the name of Jesus. Amen. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*sending thoughts and prayers your way for little matilda...everythings gonna be alright :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:...try not to be too mad at your hubby for not understanding....they just don't comprehend everything like we do   *


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: I am so sorry Paula - you are most certainly not overreacting , bones as small as that are highly dangerous . Sarah


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

"From another voice of experience"


Since there isn't much that you can do _after_ the chicken bones have been ingested by Matilda, you simply need to monitor her closely for the next few days. 

Keep checking her stools to see if the bones pass. Watch for blood in the stool, or any signs that she's straining to defecate.

You should also keep an eye on Matildas temperament. If she becomes moody or listless, take her to a vet immediately.

Perhaps the best thing you can do is try to "cushion" the tiny bones inside Matildas tummy by overfeeding her a little more over the next couple of days. Cooked rice (that's completely cooled first) is ideal, because it is gentle on a dog's stomach and digestive tract. You could serve up a small helping of plain white rice alone, or mix some cooked rice in with your dog's normal dog food. (This came from a Vet that I have worked with for 15 years and we have never gone wrong ever following her advice.)

Then, you just wait and see.

Chances are, everything will come out fine in the end.
Matilda is a beautiful girl and we all hope and pray for the best for you and her !


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Paula, I would imagine if Matilda swallowed the whole thing, she'd kind of be uncomfortable until it went down - if she chewed on it - surely it would have taken longer than 5 minutes. 

I wonder if the bone fell like some others mentioned and got stuck in a tight spot where she couldn't get to it - I'd get the hubby to go double check the inside of the car :brownbag: 

Max said he is ready to use mouth to mouth to get the bone out if need be ...

Seriously though, I hope things will be better in the morning and sweet Matilda will be ok - and all this time we were worried about her swallowing balls ... :w00t: 

hugs and prayers for Waltzing Matilda !!!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

How scary (not to mention frustrating too at the same time!!) for you. Lots of prayers that Matilda either passes the bone safely or you find the bone lodged somewhere in the car and thankfully not in her tummy!!! rayer: Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this Puala :grouphug: 

that must be so scary

hoing that it is not serious rayer: 

keep us posted :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be praying for sweet Matilda. Keep us posted :grouphug: Pumpkin makes Nikki potty, so maybe it will make Matilda potty too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in this morning to see how Matilda is doing. I hope she's ok. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How is Matilda this morning? Did you or she get any sleep last night?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope Matilda had a good night and is feeling well this morning.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I hope that Matilda is doing well this morning and that everything "comes out all right."
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I just found this thread Paula but I hope everything is ok with Matilda. I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking to see if everything went OK last night. I hope Matilda isn't having any problems and everything is fine.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Paula, just checking on our baby girl this morning. I know you probably had a sleepless night.....worrying. :grouphug: Please let us know how she is doing today.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I wasn't home last night and missed this thread. How scary hon! How is Matilda this morning? I sure hope she's doing ok rayer: Did you guys rip that car apart looking to make sure it didn't slip somwhere? That sure would be a nice relief!! :smheat: Hugs to Matilda :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Paula I have just now read your post, I am so sorry you are so worried about little Matilda and I pray that all passes through without any problems, most likely it will, but I know how worried you are :grouphug: 
I know all about hubbies who think we worry too much and pander to our babies but they just simply don't understand about our precious little babies. My hubbie loves the boys so much but he still insists that I spoil and worry about them too much. I just tell him they are not like larger breeds and need more careful supervision, but I do still have to watch him because he just loves sharing his food with them and it really riles me up. I shut the boys away when he is eating now because he just doesn't get it :smpullhair: 
I will keep both you and Matilda in my thoughts and prayers that all will be well and she will suffer no ill effects from her tasty treat rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read this thread, I sure hope Matilda is feeling better this A.M. I would be really upset at my hubby, too. He also would say that I'm over reacting. What do they know anyway!! :grouphug:Jill


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I just got up and saw this post. I'm praying that all is well. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hoping for a "good news" update soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I really hope Matilda is alright!! and no you're not overreacting! praying that Matilda will turn out just fine :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just seeing this post. I'm so sorry! I hope Matilda is doing okay. I will be looking for an update. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying hard that little Matilda is doing fine this AM and your worries can be put to rest!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda went out to poo this morning, she was able to do her job, I checked, no chicken bones, she is eating some, but does seem very quiet this morning. I will be watching her all day. I will check my daughters car when she comes over today and hopefully the bone will be there. rayer: I did alot of praying last night, but slept ok, I knew you all were holding me up in prayer. :wub: Hubby and I are back talking, hopefully eveything will be ok and he will be more careful next time. I will keep you updated.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that matlida is doing okay so far. I will continue to pray for her. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula that is good news that Matilda seems to be ok today. We will still remember your girls in our thoughts and prayers. Give the baby girl a hug from us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Matilda went out to poo this morning, she was able to do her job, I checked, no chicken bones, she is eating some, but does seem very quiet this morning. I will be watching her all day. I will check my daughters car when she comes over today and hopefully the bone will be there. rayer: I did alot of praying last night, but slept ok, I knew you all were holding me up in prayer. :wub: Hubby and I are back talking, hopefully eveything will be ok and he will be more careful next time. I will keep you updated.[/B]



Men!! :smpullhair: . That's all I'll say about that.

I'm glad Matilda is ok and I pray she continues to be ok. :grouphug: 

.....and I really hope your daughter finds a chicken bone in her car!!!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this. I'm glad little Matilda seems OK so far. It is sooo scary when they eat things they shouldn't (believe me, I know!). I'll pray that she will continue to be OK. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just seeing this thread.........so glad to hear she is doing alright today.....please keep us posted!! Glad you and hubby are talking.......he did not think or remember about the bones. Men are just like that!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so relieved Matilda is doing okay thusfar. I'll keep praying for her. rayer: 




Joy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Men can be so............................... well you know. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

Glad to hear that Matilda seems to be doing OK. I'm still praying for you. rayer:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Goodness. I'm so sorry to hear about Matildas dangerous snack. I'm sure she's wondering what all the fuss is about. 

I hope she continues to do well. I'd have been panic stricken too. I'll keep you both in my prayers.

Much love, 
Leslie and Izzy


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad so far so good!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Any news????????


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If she crushed the bone very good, you won't find any in her stool. If she is not used to eat people food, she can be quiet because of an upset stomach. Loose stool can also happen. Watch mostly for blood. Try not to worry too much, the odds are she will be ok.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My daughter was over and I went through her whole car, no bone :bysmilie: Matilda must have ate it :mellow: she is eating but doesn't want to play ball  so unlike her. She hasn't gone poo since this morning so we will see how this evening goes. What would I do without you guys :grouphug:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope Matilda is doing better. Please let us know how it is going. We are sending lots of prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just wondering, Paula, did the vet say anything about giving her bread, pumpkin or rice to help get the bone through her system?

I've been thinking of you guys today. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he said try pumpkin, she wouldn't eat it, I tried bread noway was she having that. Hopefully she chewed it well. It's hard for me to amagine her eating a thigh bone so fast. :new_shocked: I feel so guilty for leaving her in the car. Lesson learned


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hopefully the bone will pass through soon. You are both still in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am hoping and praying that all continues to go well with Maltilda and she bounces back to her old self quickly. I was so hoping you would find the bone in the car.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope she crushed that bone up good and has no problems passing it.

I'll keep her in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> My daughter was over and I went through her whole car, no bone :bysmilie: Matilda must have ate it :mellow: she is eating but doesn't want to play ball  so unlike her. She hasn't gone poo since this morning so we will see how this evening goes. What would I do without you guys :grouphug:[/B]


She may not be wanting to play with her beloved ball simply because she senses all the emotions going on right now and may be a little unsure. I hope that she continues to eat for you and poo for you. I'm so sorry. The waiting and not knowing is just the worst. Know you are not alone. I'm continuing to pray for you and sweet Matilda. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Paula..just read you post...sorry I didn't see it sooner...Matilda is definitely in my thoughts and prayers...try to not worry tooo much...I know it's hard not to....hugs....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Guess I'm too early to get an update this morning yet...I'll be back....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I am just checking in on sweet Matilda. Please tell us she is fine. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checking in on sweetie Matilda. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm on poop patrol,  she hasn't went this morning. :smtease: She seems ok today, I'll post later today.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula just checking to see how Matilda is doing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are still finking 'bout you Matilda. ~Sassy :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love and hugs to you and Matilda, Paula. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying all is well for little Matilda!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Checking for any updates on Matilda. :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and Matilda.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Paula please let us know how she is today - hoping all is well...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda is back to normal :aktion033: :chili: what a scare I had, :w00t: thank you all for your prayers and posts. :smilie_daumenpos: It's means alot to me. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Time for the happy dance! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Fantastic!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: Time for the happy dance! :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



:chili: :chili: :chili: I agree!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :aktion033: Glad Matilda is back to normal!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: So glad to hear that Matilda is back to her normal self :chili: :chili:


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

*We are so happy for Matilda and you. What wonderful news !
Give your furbaby a big kiss for us !

DarcysDad :thumbsup: *


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: So glad to hear that Matilda is back to her old self. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad Matilda is feeling good.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! You know how much I love to use those chilies-this is cause for lots of them!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

That's awesome news!! :chili:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: so glad to hear she's back to normal!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Hurrah for Matilda :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: . No more chicken bones young lady! :smpullhair:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so glad she's okay! :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAY :chili: 

I'm so happy to hear that Paula :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: So glad little Matilda is doing fine now.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness! :smheat: 

now I'm hoping Abbey didn't break off any of the chicken bone she got into yesterday :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyy

Let's play Ballllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on Paula - It's ball time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Fantastic news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

